# Very Rare Ferns



## theroc1217 (Jun 5, 2012)

I was dinking around on eBay --sometimes I find some nice stuff on there, like my leafless Vanilla orchids and my Botrychium fern-- and I found a seller with an incredible selection of rare ferns. The only downside is international shipping. I know people here like their exotic ferns and I was wondering if multiple people wanted to go in on a larger order that someone who does regular importing would be able to help us out on. The seller is piqzarch, and there are some very nice specimens. He sent me his full catalog, which contains much more than he has listed on eBay. 

Is anyone possible interested in this?


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

For those who like being lazy (like me), I'm assuming this is the seller's page?
piqzarch | eBay


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

I saw these. I have my eye on both Microsorum -- been wanting them for a long time, and I don't mind the international shipping.

I'd love to see this person's full catalog!

Best,
Ash


----------



## miko12 (Mar 25, 2011)

I would like to join the group buy as long as it is within reasonable cost and through an importer.

I bought some plants overseas before only to be confiscated by customs.


----------



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

I really like the adiantum tenerum but im not going to buy it.


----------



## theroc1217 (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm looking at getting an importer lined up; I think I have one, but I'm waiting for confirmation. I'm working with one of the sponsors, just so you can know that nothing shady is going to happen, like your plants getting stolen when they arrive or anything.


----------



## theroc1217 (Jun 5, 2012)

Elphaba said:


> I saw these. I have my eye on both Microsorum -- been wanting them for a long time, and I don't mind the international shipping.
> 
> I'd love to see this person's full catalog!
> 
> ...


It's been sent out already once. PM me your e-mail and I'll try to get it to you tonight; it's got pictures and everything.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

A lot of what I see on his eBay can be had in the US if you look around a little and ask the right sources. I wouldnt mind seeing his catalog if youd forward it though ([email protected]). Thanks!


----------



## theroc1217 (Jun 5, 2012)

I uploaded his PDF's to my google drive: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B6Kf73RQw-7ESmtSNVRFbVB6X00/edit?usp=sharing
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B6Kf73RQw-7EZXJYWG5XOEJBcG8/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Like the microsorum and pyrrosia 

Thanks for posting the catalog!


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

**THESE PLANTS ARE NOT FROG SAFE!!**

I want to make it clear that to make these plants legally ready for export (this guy follows the rules and it's great!), they are treated with chemicals to make sure they carry no pests. This makes them NOT frog safe, and it hasn't been determined what it will take to get them clean again. I got a headache when unpacking them and even after giving them a soak they were still pretty noxious. They are being grown out and are not kept anywhere near my frogs for this reason. These plants are only safe as stock plants I plan to tissue culture from.

I currently import from him and have some plants from him in the past, all told I usually pay another $3 in shipping per plant but that's because I do decent sized orders. The less you do the more it costs for pytosanitary and shipping per plant. Other than the nasty checmials (which I knew going in, all my imported stuff is gassed except for tissue culture flasks) they are otherwise nice plants BUT - as Mike said, many of these plants are already here in the US if you know who to ask. I recommend checking out the American Fern Society if you're really into ferns as they can help you find events where these plants so up. If you're looking to get plants to put in your frog tanks I'd go that route!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Oooh I want that iridescent fern ....someone buy that and hook me up with a cutting... all my money is earmarked for other stuff at this time


----------



## snake54320 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for sharing !
Is it easy/possible to make cuttings out of all the ferns shown in the catalog ?


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Most of them are pretty straight forward to propagate. While these plants ARE chemically treated to meet phytosanitary standards, that does not mean they can never be used. I would keep the Mother plant Frog free forever. But I think all future growth that is propagated should be safe. Does anyone know if the chemicals are known/suspected to migrate to new growth vascularly???


----------



## snake54320 (Dec 16, 2011)

pdfCrazy said:


> Most of them are pretty straight forward to propagate. While these plants ARE chemically treated to meet phytosanitary standards, that does not mean they can never be used. I would keep the Mother plant Frog free forever. But I think all future growth that is propagated should be safe. Does anyone know if the chemicals are known/suspected to migrate to new growth vascularly???


Thanks for the quick reply ! There is some really awsome ferns, I'll see what I'll do...


----------



## theroc1217 (Jun 5, 2012)

pdfCrazy said:


> Most of them are pretty straight forward to propagate. While these plants ARE chemically treated to meet phytosanitary standards, that does not mean they can never be used. I would keep the Mother plant Frog free forever. But I think all future growth that is propagated should be safe. Does anyone know if the chemicals are known/suspected to migrate to new growth vascularly???


I feel like a black swan over here: I don't keep frogs with my plants. Some of them are incredibly delicate, like my Botrychium, and I wouldn't want anything to happen to it.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Props for pointing this out, Corey. Guys, if the box gave her a headache, it would definitely be dangerous to amphibians!

Q: When you say tissue culture, do you mean literally? Or would more conventional propagation techniques be safe (e. g., cuttings of new growth, rhizome division, etc.)?



KeroKero said:


> **THESE PLANTS ARE NOT FROG SAFE!!**
> 
> I want to make it clear that to make these plants legally ready for export (this guy follows the rules and it's great!), they are treated with chemicals to make sure they carry no pests. This makes them NOT frog safe, and it hasn't been determined what it will take to get them clean again. I got a headache when unpacking them and even after giving them a soak they were still pretty noxious. They are being grown out and are not kept anywhere near my frogs for this reason. These plants are only safe as stock plants I plan to tissue culture from.
> 
> I currently import from him and have some plants from him in the past, all told I usually pay another $3 in shipping per plant but that's because I do decent sized orders. The less you do the more it costs for pytosanitary and shipping per plant. Other than the nasty checmials (which I knew going in, all my imported stuff is gassed except for tissue culture flasks) they are otherwise nice plants BUT - as Mike said, many of these plants are already here in the US if you know who to ask. I recommend checking out the American Fern Society if you're really into ferns as they can help you find events where these plants so up. If you're looking to get plants to put in your frog tanks I'd go that route!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Groundhog said:


> Props for pointing this out, Corey. Guys, if the box gave her a headache, it would definitely be dangerous to amphibians!
> 
> Q: When you say tissue culture, do you mean literally? Or would more conventional propagation techniques be safe (e. g., cuttings of new growth, rhizome division, etc.)?


Well I broke down and ordered from this guy... (My plant collection is pretty lame since the ice storm, and then a period of neglecting my vivs that didn't have animals in them)

*I got...*
2 Iridecent ferns...
Cyclopeltis crenata (Ya the one on ebay...I broke down and bought it, and then ended up adding to that order)
Microsorum siamensis T. Boonkerd 

Not iridescent, but cool...
Pyrrosia pilosellordes
4-5” Cutting rhizome from the mother plant with many leaves and roots

Selaginella apoda 
Selaginella erythropus (kinda iridescent/silvery)
Selaginella uncinata (Iridescent of course)
Selaginella siamensis Hieron (Rare iridescent selaginella!, more upright grower then uncinata it looks like)

Thanks to this thread I will not be putting the parent plants in tanks, but I'll probably risk some new growth cuttings/divisions, wash everything best I can and go from there...unless someone gives me good evidence why that is stupid.


----------



## theroc1217 (Jun 5, 2012)

KeroKero said:


> **THESE PLANTS ARE NOT FROG SAFE!!**
> 
> I want to make it clear that to make these plants legally ready for export (this guy follows the rules and it's great!), they are treated with chemicals to make sure they carry no pests. This makes them NOT frog safe, and it hasn't been determined what it will take to get them clean again. I got a headache when unpacking them and even after giving them a soak they were still pretty noxious. They are being grown out and are not kept anywhere near my frogs for this reason. These plants are only safe as stock plants I plan to tissue culture from.
> 
> I currently import from him and have some plants from him in the past, all told I usually pay another $3 in shipping per plant but that's because I do decent sized orders. The less you do the more it costs for pytosanitary and shipping per plant. Other than the nasty checmials (which I knew going in, all my imported stuff is gassed except for tissue culture flasks) they are otherwise nice plants BUT - as Mike said, many of these plants are already here in the US if you know who to ask. I recommend checking out the American Fern Society if you're really into ferns as they can help you find events where these plants so up. If you're looking to get plants to put in your frog tanks I'd go that route!


Would we be able to place orders through you?


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

how did the order process go and are you happy with what you recieved as far as condition. im considering an order that is large enough to make the phytosan cert not a big deal.


----------



## theroc1217 (Jun 5, 2012)

skanderson said:


> how did the order process go and are you happy with what you recieved as far as condition. im considering an order that is large enough to make the phytosan cert not a big deal.


There are 6-7 of us that would love to piggy-back onto an order, but don't order in large enough quantities to make it worthwhile.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

theroc1217 said:


> Would we be able to place orders through you?


I talked to him, he said he is cool with me giving his email out to you guys to contact him for his catalogs...He doesn't post a lot of it on ebay all that often I guess..but has it to buy if you contact him.

Chonlatit Vuthichai: piqzarch14115[email protected]



skanderson said:


> how did the order process go and are you happy with what you recieved as far as condition. im considering an order that is large enough to make the phytosan cert not a big deal.


I have not received my plants yet. He just emailed me the certificates and stuff today, but (and hopefully the mods will permit this) He has been a real pleasure to deal with...And I got the impression If he knows these are for frog tanks, at least for some of the more delicate plants he won't hit them with all the chemicals if he doesn't have to...he basically told me with what he did to my order I should just have to wash them and they'd be fine. 

I'll probably do that once when I get them, leave them in a grow out tank for a week or 2 and hit them with the mister/water and then wash them 1 more time before they go in a frog tank, probably do the 10% bleach solution thing and all (and wash that off of course).

*BTW, special NOTE:*
Because of where he is at, I asked him about the bioluminescent snails I posted about awhile back... http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/56678-bioluminescent-animals-vivarium.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantula_striata

He says they do live in his green house, and are actually kind of a pest. Thing is there is a *slim chance* if you don't treat these plants further...at least not at first, you may get some eggs or live snails that show up...and personally I'm all for glowing snails in my vivs...even If I have to pull them and have a viv especially for them, with plants I don't care if they eat...so keep that in mind if you wanna see if maybe some of them slipped past the treatment process. Also he is going to talk to an aquarium exporter friend of his and see if there is any chance/interest in *exporting the snail legally *for us to buy  (I told him there may be a demand for it here...I demand it! 

I also mentioned that we'd probably love easier access to true tropical moss and stuff...and he said that is something he is working on, but it is a pain in the butt with the inspections as far as figuring out what species it is and then how do you count moss plants?...he has to declare the number of plants...so that is an issue they are trying to work out...but cross your fingers and we may get some cool stuff for the hobby thanks to this guy


----------



## wetpiggirl (Apr 27, 2010)

I also have quite a few plants from the gentleman. 

Dendrodave, I was going to post in this thread that I would send you some clippings, but work/life got a bit hectic and I completely spaced out. 

I haven't seen or heard much about these snails; I'll have to investigate on that front.

Pig


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

wetpiggirl said:


> I also have quite a few plants from the gentleman.
> 
> Dendrodave, I was going to post in this thread that I would send you some clippings, but work/life got a bit hectic and I completely spaced out.
> 
> ...


Oooh...well I only got like one of each plant, 6 plants total I think...and have several empty vivs, and tanks waiting to become vivs...and that big special fx build I'm doing...and a pretty thin plant collection, so if your still willing I may be interested...PM me or uh something


----------



## snake54320 (Dec 16, 2011)

Could you post pics of the plants you got throw this exporter plz ?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

snake54320 said:


> Could you post pics of the plants you got throw this exporter plz ?


Of course...when I get them (assuming all goes well with the shipping)


----------



## Polypodium (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I wanted to say thank you to those who started this thread as well as those who have contributed. I have been a fern collector for a long time and have been looking to acquire Humata pectinata and was finally able from my lurking here on Dendroboard.

Today I received my package/ box containing 1 x Humata pectinata standard form(6" pot), 1 x H. pectinata small frond variety (cutting) and 1 x Humata repens large frond variety (cutting). I paid for the Phytosanitary certificate and asked that he not spray the plants.

I wanted to share that my dealings with Chonlatit have been very good. He was responsive, sent tracking and packed the plants well for their almost 11 day travel from Thailand. My only beef was he used fiberglass insulation to line the inside of the box. I hate that stuff! The plants are now potted up in net pots in NZ sphagnum and outside getting cleaned in the rain we are having here tonight in NY. I am planning a viviarium build to incorporate these ferns at the end of the summer and in the meantime will be babying them until they establish themselves enough.

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

If he can manage some bioluminescent springtails I'd totally throw some money at him


----------



## asunderco (Apr 4, 2011)

Dave, did you receive your plants?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

asunderco said:


> Dave, did you receive your plants?


Ya, I totally forgot to take pics....They all arrived in pretty good shape though. I had some issues after transplanting but I think all but 1 plant is still alive. Ironically that one was a wider leafed fern that was very much like thialandicum an easy plant I do know how to grow...and somehow I still seemed to have killed it. 

The Selaginellas I ordered came in good shape but a couple died back, and stalled, or are just now starting to come back. He states they are a more sensitive plant though. One seems to be coming back even though all the top growth died off in the first weeks after arrival. So make sure you give those rhizomes or whatever a chance to regenerate even if you loose the growth above the soil.

Pay for faster shipping/and phytosan ticket...and If it is a larger order definitely worth dealing with this guy...he was great. When I have more money for plants I'll go back to him.


----------



## miko12 (Mar 25, 2011)

Dendro Dave, how are the ferns/plants you bought from Thailand doing?


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

i also have bought something from that guy (just to get an idea how this works out).
I was very surprised about the quality, because it took 14 days to reach me .
i ordered a Hymenophyllum productum and a try out of some mosses.
look at the pictures ....


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

miko12 said:


> Dendro Dave, how are the ferns/plants you bought from Thailand doing?


Of the 7 at least 6 are alive. The Microsorum siamensis T. Boonkerd died back like most of the plants I got but had a leaf coming back, then I moved some stuff around and accidentally broke it off, but the roots or whatever should be as intact as they were so hopefully it will come back again.

The die off I experienced when I got my plants was likely due to that viv being in a back bedroom that my window ac's didn't do a good job of cooling and my main AC has been skitzo this summer. So it was pretty hot and very humid in that viv. I moved the viv to the living room when it got frogs since it was way to hot back there. The plants seemed to appreciate it 

So if that plant dies I'll put it on my order list when I can afford to get some more from him, if he has it in stock. 

The apoda spread enough I've taken several small divisions. It's been probably 2 weeks and they haven't shown any sign of browning/dying so hopefully they are ok. That is going to be a cool plant to spread around since it is very low growing green puff balls basically. Is going to make a really cool ground cover if it continues to do well. 

Here is what I got and its status in my viv...
Cyclopeltis crenata - Died back, but came back, several small leaves

Microsorum siamensis T. Boonkerd - This is the one I broke off the 1 leaf it had as it was coming back, unknown if it will make it.

Pyrrosia pilosellordes
4-5” Cutting rhizome from the mother plant with many leaves and roots - got enough for one small division, hopefully parent and division will be ok.

Selaginella apoda 1- several small division taken, we'll se how they do..

Selaginella erythropus - Died back, but is slowly coming back
Selaginella uncinata -Died back, but is coming back.


Selaginella siamensis Hieron. - died back but has 2 clusters of stalks coming back up with one cluster being about 5 inches high, and the other being about 4. Is starting to show its iridescence. 

So all but one plant for sure alive and growing. That one may come back, and its few months since I got them. I did pay for faster shipping If I remember right so my plants arrived within a week I think.


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

If you lose the Selaginella apoda, we sell it at Plant Delights as it is a native in eastern North America. I swear I saw the Microsorium thailandicumthis morning on tropifloras page but darned if I can't find it now.

Zac


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

botanyboy03 said:


> If you lose the Selaginella apoda, we sell it at Plant Delights as it is a native in eastern North America. I swear I saw the Microsorium thailandicumthis morning on tropifloras page but darned if I can't find it now.
> 
> Zac


Hey, Zac, I haven't seen (read) you around in a while. Good to see you didn't fall off the Earth.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

botanyboy03 said:


> If you lose the Selaginella apoda, we sell it at Plant Delights as it is a native in eastern North America. I swear I saw the Microsorium thailandicumthis morning on tropifloras page but darned if I can't find it now.
> 
> Zac


Hey plantdelights, I know that place. I don't think I've ordered from you guys yet but I'm sure I will at some point. Maybe some Brunnera as part of my blue flowers for vivarium experiments. 

My original apoda came back strong and I've taken a few divisions that seem to be doing well. Neat little plant, definitely gonna have a place in my vivs from now on.

Does yours grow like pin cushions? We were having a discussion in another thread because someone thought some was apoda that was spreading over a planted wall, but most google pics and my own plants grow pincushions style like this...


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

No, true apoda is a runner, it creeps along the ground, so I'm not sure which species that is. We have a few which grow in tufts, mainly different color forms of S. tamariscina, an asian species which grows in a similar habit to the "ressurection plant" from the desert SW. Yeah, we do offer Brunnera at work, and we are going to have a larger foliaged one available for the spring, 'Alexander's Great'. I work in propagation, so I am directly involved with every plant which ever leaves the property at this point. I've been there 3 and a half years. In fact, we just took another round of cuttings on S apoda and I cut too much (oops) and it just so happens I am working on a few new tank builds so I will be using the excess here at home. S apoda was native to the lowest wet part of my house growing up, in Central NC. 

Zac


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

botanyboy03 said:


> No, true apoda is a runner, it creeps along the ground, so I'm not sure which species that is. We have a few which grow in tufts, mainly different color forms of S. tamariscina, an asian species which grows in a similar habit to the "ressurection plant" from the desert SW. Yeah, we do offer Brunnera at work, and we are going to have a larger foliaged one available for the spring, 'Alexander's Great'. I work in propagation, so I am directly involved with every plant which ever leaves the property at this point. I've been there 3 and a half years. In fact, we just took another round of cuttings on S apoda and I cut too much (oops) and it just so happens I am working on a few new tank builds so I will be using the excess here at home. S apoda was native to the lowest wet part of my house growing up, in Central NC.
> 
> Zac


Cool, well hit me up if you come across anything with nice true blue flowers that may work in a vivarium. I've gotten Parochetus communis and commelina communis to work. I think blue impaitens and maybe evolvus will work. I kept them going for quite awhile. A faster draining substrate may solve the issue.

Been trying a few other commelinas but no luck yet. I may have to grow them out of the viv and then see if the mature plants will adapt because seedlings keep tanking on me


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

I had Tinantia pringlei in a tank for a while which is another Commelina relative from Mexico which did alright for a while when I had it in a tank but I think I didnt have a high enough light level. Have you tried Impatiens arguta 'Blue Dream'? Its perennial and easy from cuttings, and its *kinda* blue. 

Jason- Took a break from on here. Getting back into this again. My other half wants to get into salt water. I'm working on getting a few tanks together for frogs now, a 36 bowfront and a 40 breeder. Just finished a 29 for a quartet of P vittatus I got from Josh's a few weeks back. 

Zac


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

botanyboy03 said:


> I had Tinantia pringlei in a tank for a while which is another Commelina relative from Mexico which did alright for a while when I had it in a tank but I think I didnt have a high enough light level. Have you tried Impatiens arguta 'Blue Dream'? Its perennial and easy from cuttings, and its *kinda* blue.
> Zac


Haven't tried either of those 2. Not blue enough for me 
Impatiens namchabarwensis was the one I tried. It did pretty well for awhile then suddenly tanked on me. I think it was that I didn't have a good spot in the viv to plant it and those vivs didn't get enough airflow.


----------



## Scags (Oct 9, 2011)

Wim van den Berg said:


> i also have bought something from that guy (just to get an idea how this works out).
> I was very surprised about the quality, because it took 14 days to reach me .
> i ordered a Hymenophyllum productum and a try out of some mosses.
> look at the pictures ....



I have been talking to Chonlatit myself about ordering some tropical mosses. He said that he has a huge variety of moss, from types that grow on the ground and types that grow on rocks. He asked that I wait a few weeks and he will get back to me with a list and photos. Right now his shop is currently closed due to repairs need on his greenhouse.

I am excited to see what he has available. Could be some really good mosses for vivs that aren't in the hobby yet.

Does anyone know his pricing? He didn't mention cost to me.


----------



## LoganR (Oct 25, 2013)

Here is a link to his recently completed Ebay auctions:
in | eBay

His prices don't look too steep. I would certainly be interested in ordering from him.


----------



## Scags (Oct 9, 2011)

LoganR said:


> Here is a link to his recently completed Ebay auctions:
> in | eBay
> 
> His prices don't look too steep. I would certainly be interested in ordering from him.


Wow! Those aren't bad at all, and he has some really cool rare plants. Thanks for the info Logan!


----------



## LoganR (Oct 25, 2013)

No problem - I looked him up, because, like you, I wondered just how pricey he was. Even with the idiosyncrasies of Ebay auctions (yeah, I've way overpaid for a plant I just had to have that someone else was determined to have too), the prices weren't bad. And it looks like he only charges an extra $20 for a Phytosanitary permit - which I would recommend for any multiple plant orders so they clear customs easily.


----------



## Scags (Oct 9, 2011)

LoganR said:


> No problem - I looked him up, because, like you, I wondered just how pricey he was. Even with the idiosyncrasies of Ebay auctions (yeah, I've way overpaid for a plant I just had to have that someone else was determined to have too), the prices weren't bad. And it looks like he only charges an extra $20 for a Phytosanitary permit - which I would recommend for any multiple plant orders so they clear customs easily.


I think I will skip the phytosanitary method on mosses. Or at least pay for the certificate but ask that he doesn't actually use any chemicals. I'm just worried, many mosses are very sensitive to any kind of chemicals. However, If it's required for customs I may not get a choice. 

I liked his prices though, regular shipping is only 13 dollars, which is awesome and only 1.50 for each additional plant. I have paid a lot of money for plants from ebay before and been very disappointed. Nice to see good plants at decent prices.
I will post back here when I finally get my moss. Hopefully he can come through and it does well in a vivarium.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

Scags said:


> I think I will skip the phytosanitary method on mosses. Or at least pay for the certificate but ask that he doesn't actually use any chemicals. I'm just worried, many mosses are very sensitive to any kind of chemicals. However, If it's required for customs I may not get a choice.
> 
> I liked his prices though, regular shipping is only 13 dollars, which is awesome and only 1.50 for each additional plant. I have paid a lot of money for plants from ebay before and been very disappointed. Nice to see good plants at decent prices.
> I will post back here when I finally get my moss. Hopefully he can come through and it does well in a vivarium.


If you are going to buy plants from him make sure you pay for the faster shipping or you won't see them for a month. Happened twice to a joint order order with a friend and almost everything came dead.


----------



## Scags (Oct 9, 2011)

Good call. 
I may have to wait until spring anyhow due to winter weather. He said he uses insulation, but I'm afraid that wouldn't be enough to keep the plants warm for several days- let alone 1 month.



dendrothusiast said:


> If you are going to buy plants from him make sure you pay for the faster shipping or you won't see them for a month. Happened twice to a joint order order with a friend and almost everything came dead.


----------



## Polypodium (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi All,

I am looking to place a small order (1 x plant) with Chonlatit at Siam Ferns Siamgreenculture - Home of rare fern and tropical moss - Home

If anyone else in the Hudson Valley area of NY wants to go in on an order please let me know? It would be great to split the shipping and Phyto costs with someone in the area. PM me if interested.

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## AOTR (Dec 4, 2014)

does anyone have the contacts for Chonlatit? I'm hoping to contact him and get some of the ferns/ mosses he's selling


----------



## Polypodium (Jan 3, 2011)

You can contact him through his website - Siamgreenculture - Mail and Wholesale order fern, moss and other terrarium plants - Home


----------

